

 E, the secure distributed pure-object platform and p2p scripting language - b-man
http://www.erights.org/

======
pelle
I played around with e a lot back in the day. There were a lot of really
interesting ideas in it.

If you're in to capability security check out the Cap-Talk mailing list:
<http://www.eros-os.org/mailman/listinfo/cap-talk>

------
chadaustin
For whatever reason, the E language's actor model was the most influential on
IMVU's concurrent programming model (in Python). I highly recommend taking a
glance through the language description.

------
evgen
Hmmm.... when did the "p2p scripting language" tag get added to the general
description? Ever chasing salvos when it comes to fads it seems. While E
is/was pretty cool, the mental overhead required to jump to it from Java
(given the general pool of java coders) seems to have been too high of a
hurdle for any sort of critical mass to develop. I have higher hopes for Caja
(the capability-security enhanced javascript that markm and a couple of others
in this area are working on at Google.)

~~~
kpreid
"p2p scripting language" has been around for as long as I've been involved in
the project. According to the Internet Archive,
<http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.erights.org/> , it was added in
November 2000.

The web site's approach hasn't really been redesigned in a long time. We're
chronically short on people-with-spare-time-to-think-about-this-stuff,
especially now that MarkM is working at Google (and previously doing a PhD). I
myself don't have much spare time either.

I think Caja definitely has the greatest potential for mainstream adoption of
object-capability+event-loop systems right now, but E is still the “designed
for capabilities” language for me, and so I use it for most of my personal
programming (data munging, generating my packing list, interactive this-and-
that, etc) when I can, so that I can feed the experience back into the
design/implementation work for E.

[Just registered on HN; this was the first thing I had to say important enough
to bother for.]

------
Freaky
Amiga E will always be what I first think of when people talk about E:
<http://strlen.com/e/>

Get your own letter _shakes fist_.

------
zandorg
Just a note - Mark (a Ted Nelson collaborator) now works for Google.

